

Study: Brain Objectifies Women As Body Parts, Men As Whole - stfu
http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2012/07/26/study-brain-objectifies-women-as-body-parts-men-as-whole/

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4292823>

